# WORLDS BEST PLACE to buy used woodworking books



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

www.abesbooks.com connects with everthing.

If you can't find it here, you never will !!!

thats my tip for today !

......................................... LINK ............................


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dan;

I can really appreciate this information. I'm a woodworking book nut. I think I like reading about it as much as doing it! (less dust) LOL.

Lee


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Great resource Dan. Thank you very much.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Oh cool! Thanks, Dano!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Before you spend all of your money at abesbooks.com look at addall.com it is a search engine for just books. You can give part of a name or author and it will give you all the places to buy it and the price.

It's the best searching that I've found for books. I go to Borders and find books that I might want and then go and buy them at a discount using addall.com

Good luck there.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

My wife loves Abe's. 
If your ever in Portland, OR you owe yourself a trip to Powell's Bookstore. It's pretty great too. It's huge, and I've never been to a used bookstore where they hire someone to play a baby grand piano while customers shop. They have a website too.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes! I go to abe.com first. But I learned recently to check out other places like Karson suggests - (amazon, etc.) too for used books. Someone was looking for a good furniture design book recently and I warned how expensive the out of print title I suggested was going to be. I was a bit embarrassed when others soon pointed out how inexpensive it was found "over here" on the web.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I do the same thing as Karson. Never tried his like but will from now on. Many times, I find a book I want on ebay and check out the prices on amazon and abes looking for the best deals. I like ebay because of paypal, but can use my paypal atm card as a credit card on other sites too.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

I've used abebooks a great deal over the years. Before I bid on eBay, I invariably check out prices on abebooks and thus set my limit. Often eBay bids far exceed several abe sellers. I recently bought the Fine Woodworking Design Book 3 from the USA through abebooks. Not only was the book price lower but the mailing costs were half what the eBay seller was asking.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Dan, Interesting morph from Asimov to Zappa


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cool … that was a record, now to try another


----------

